# Two buried 4x4S



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Just had to share this...Yesterday a couple of hunters scouting for the upcoming season called and asked if we could pull them out of the mud..they were stuck. So my cocky 16 year old son with a 4x4 happily agreed to do the deed..Well a hour later he calls me and says ah dad can you bring out a rope I think we are all stuck now.I arrive and from a half mile away I busted a gut laughing,there in the middle of a slough was a new 4x4 up to its bumper in the mud and water and my sons truck on the edge also buried to the running boards. I got my son out and it took two four wheel drives and a lot of jerking on my part but we got em out.Funny thing was I got them both out and he got the $50.00 tip from the guy LOL. It was a blast...just had to share somthing on the lighter side Any one else have any buried in the mud stories to share?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

last year during the spring season my buddy and i had a corn field that we were hunting where we had to drive through a black dirt field to get to. the field had old vehicle tracks that i think were from deer season the fall before. so one morning my 2 buddies went out to the field to set up the dekes. instead of going down my old tracks from the day before they accidently went down the other set of tracks which went right down into the lowest part of the field which had standing water in it. they decided to hunt anyway and lugged the decoys through the mud out to the corn field. they hunted the whole morning and couldn't get anything to decoy. after a few hours they decided to leave and find someone to pull them out. the explorer was burried up to the doors. they found the farmer that owned the field and got him to come out and pull them out. the funny part of the story was when they were a couple hundred yards away from there decoys and large flock of snows dropped down and circled over the spread about 10 yards off the ground. the only time they could get them to come in was when they were on their way to find the farmer to pull them out. i think it made them feel even worse about getting stuck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What the heck were the scouters doing in a slough?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They wanted to see the birds up close and personal..... Curty , I would say you are a very understainding man. Can't understand why they were in a slough!!???


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I should clarify...there was an old road going through the slough that had been under water...now its just peeking out through the water and they thought they could make it.all mud now


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

My fear of getting stuck is worse than my fear of snakes!!

We once had my Explorer stuck along with the farmer's pickup, and the farmer's small tractor. It took his nephew to come over with a HUGE front end loader to get us all out of there at 10 at night. I have never been more embarrassed in my life. You rural folk are certainly good people for getting dummies like us out of some pretty serious jams.

Thanks again to all of you for being good samaritans.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I have my share of getting stuck stories but the all time worst I have ever seen was when I was a kid Dad and I were out fencing in one of our pastures in the middle of nowhere when two idiots from the Grand Forks AirForce base came driving down the prairie trail why? I have no idea they were either out for a joy ride or they were lost.

Anyway they must have thought that the 4x4 pickup they were driving could go anywhere so they drove off the end of the prarie trail and went right into the slough and burried the pickup way out there Dad was so pi$$ed he just ignored them and we kept working.

A little bit later they must have called for help and another GFAFB pickup came and drove right out into the slough and got stuck then they came and asked us for help, well Dads blood was really boiling and said I'm not going to take my tractor out there and get stuck and ruin my equipment for you bone heads.

So a little more time went by along comes another bigger truck with a winch on it. Instead of hooking up chains and cable and trying to winch them out that truck drove right out into the slough and got stuck.

Now it was almost getting comical. Late in the day a semi with a tank extractor ( bigg tracked machinge with a big a-frame boom and winch) came down the road but when they turned onto the prarie trail the semi driver turned too short and the trailer went in the ditch and they got stuck.

Dad was fit to be tied and we got the hell out of there. They must have gotten the tank retrievle vehicle off the semi some how and when we came back the next day they were all gone.

Try and top that stuck story


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

That story tops any I have heard about getting stuck.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Mossback, your story can be explained in one word...WINGNUTS!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's something pitiful......

:lol:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

So when did you pull that one off J.J.?


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

That was a pasture down in Arkansas.....grass on top and muck underneath.  Geez that truck was heavy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Stoker????!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Had an old 4 door ford as a hunting rig back in high school. We had been driving through an old grade with water on both sides for most of the season. One Friday afternoon my cousin and I where going across the grade when he pointed at a big buck standing on the hillside. I stopped to glass the buck.

When I went to start out the car was stuck. Seems the road way was soft from the water and the car settled into the frame. My cousin started walking to get help [before cell phones ] and I got the jack out and started to collect some rocks.

On my way back I noticed smoke coming out from under the car. Muffler started the grass on fire. When the neighbor got there with his tractor I was covered in mud and soot and my hunting coat was smoldering on the sleeve. Had to put out the fire by rubbing the flames out.

Well after getting my butt chewed for interrupting chores the farmer tried to turn around on the grade to pull us out. Three hours later and lots of chain the tractor the car where out.

I spent the next couple free days helping him move hay. Now when we see each other we laugh about it.


----------

